# Bring It On



## Name Guy (Jan 25, 2021)

So, i just registered BringitOn.online because;

1. i could
2. it cost just $1
3. bringiton.com - valued by GD @ $10,665
4. bringiton.com - valued by Nameworth @ $150,000
5. bringiton.online - valued by GD @ $ 133
6. i can TM bringiton®
7. risk vs. reward potential is off the charts
8. bringiton.com and bringiton.online are "technically" the same
9. bringiton.com doesn't connect?
10. the *average "end user"* knows little to nothing about domains, either .com or .online
11. i'm a professional business, brand and domain advisor
12. it's "domain hoarding" that's created this unbelievable opportunity


----------



## aactive (Jan 25, 2021)

I'm guessing marijuana is legal where you are.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 25, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> I'm guessing marijuana is legal where you are.



No, but candy is....i actually hoard candy domains


----------



## FM__ (Jan 25, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> 8. bringiton.com and bringiton.online are "technically" the same



You will find this not to be true in real life(tm). I'm not just talking value, but I'm also talking ability to use the domain. For a while now, I've had my firstname @ lastname . email domain. Since I was part of the Universal Acceptance Group at ICANN for a while, I keep on trying to use my .email domain when signing up for new accounts in places... And many many places don't accept it as a valid TLD, when it is... Usually, I contact them and hope that they fix it, but in the mean time, I have to use a different email address to sign up.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 25, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> 10. the *average "end user"* knows little to nothing about domains, either .com or .online



Here you are making two correct points in one statement

1. Yes the average user knows little about domains.
2. They know very little about .com or .online

They do however know that .ca and .com belong at the end of an address, the average user gets very confused when they see an address with .online

Even when that is resolved the issue the @fm made comes into play.

Then one of the most important things of all.....

The $1 registration which always goes up significantly in year 2.

I did an experiment and registered 100 $1 .ca's and not one sold in the first year.
Two sold in the second year and 6 in the 3rd year.

For .online that would probably have been a lot slimmer and registration renewals would have eaten away the profit margin.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 25, 2021)

FM said:
			
		

> You will find this not to be true in real life(tm). I'm not just talking value, but I'm also talking ability to use the domain. For a while now, I've had my firstname @ lastname . email domain. Since I was part of the Universal Acceptance Group at ICANN for a while, I keep on trying to use my .email domain when signing up for new accounts in places... And many many places don't accept it as a valid TLD, when it is... Usually, I contact them and hope that they fix it, but in the mean time, I have to use a different email address to sign up.


and you know this to be true about .online? Can you give me any examples? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 25, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Here you are making two correct points in one statement
> 
> 1. Yes the average user knows little about domains.
> 2. They know very little about .com or .online
> ...



Frank....you don't see this the way I do. I've just been involved in the domain business for a little over three years and it was a little over two years ago I happened to see this local charity group online that displayed their website; https://pingpong.gives/ Not fearing anything I clicked on the domain and Voila! Please check out the site, and a friend of mine Dr. Scott Sautter (The Memory Clinic) and his partner Ken Lees started and run this very successful charity for "brain health" Even though I was 70 years young at the time I thought, "how cool". That was my first introduction to new gTLD's. Unlike FM's problem with .email, not once have I had a problem with their site. So liking it like I did, I spoke to my new Linkedin contact Rob Monster of Epik and he told me it was safe. I then started registering a boat load of .today domains like FreePizza.today and OpenHouse.today. Remember I said I registered a "boat load", and even Rob said something to me like, "Richard, are you trying to be King.today. This led to me buying dozens of .golf domains like Focus.golf, Laser.golf and CountryClub.golf. I also bought a boat load of financial domains like Job.loans, Hurricane.loans and Disaster.loans. I thought I died and gone to heaven. I even arranged with Donuts to have a booth in Myrtle Beach at the worlds largest amateur handicap golf tournament, but it was about the time the founder of Donuts Paul Satchura? was leaving the company, so it never came to fruition.  Not to be deterred I started buying a bunch of .homes domains from the "hoarders" and "unethical" f*ools* at DominionDomains.com right here in my hometown. 

Frank I'm telling you all this because I thought I would attract a technical partner who might compliment my name talent and my sales and marketing experience. In the interim, I learned that few domains sell themselves, and I learn all you can expect to sell annually is 1-2% of your portfolio. I thought how ridiculous is that? And when I told my business peers, they too thought it was absurd. Then Verisign publicly states the real problem with the industry is "hoarding" of mostly .com domains. Another Voila! moment for me since I'd been sharing with members of another message board just how screwed up this industry is. 

While my portfolio became mostly .coms again, I started makng a few $$$ last year selling a few domains at GD and Epik. This was all by accident, but then another opportunity came along in September 2020 to buy another boat load of .realty domains for $1 immediately followed by another opportunity to buy .online domains for $1. I've now spent about a thousand dollars for .realty domains and .online domains where their .com equivalents are valued at well over two million dollars. Frank....the majority of the .com equivalent of these domains aren't available to buy at any price. 

Finally, I know "end users" aren't looking for the domains I've bought, and it's up to me to look for buyers. Frank, if you sold holistic meds online, and HolisticMeds.com wasn't available to buy at any price, wouldn't you at least consider buying HolisticMeds.online? I can't remember who it was, but one of the DN.ca members here actually said that domainers are *"collectors/hoarders"*. Not only does Verisign know it, I know it, but even your domain peers know it. Any wonder I see a *HUGE OPPORTUNITY* doing domains my way? Thanks for putting up with me, but I know I'm on to something pretty big.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Here you are making two correct points in one statement
> 
> 1. Yes the average user knows little about domains.
> 2. They know very little about .com or .online
> ...



Frank....since yesterday I registered a few more .online's where the .com equivalent really is not available for anyone to buy;

CasinoRoulette.online
RouletteCasino.online
RateQuotes.online
PayrollSolutions.online
MortgageConcepts.online
JobsJobsJobs.online

I encourage you or anyone else reading this to do some research behind the .com equivalents and what you'll find is they're ALL taken, and they're ALL valued at 10x to 1,000x their .online equivalent. 

The fact is there really aren't any good reasonably priced .com's available for a startup? Do you know why that is? It's like RLM said, they're being "hoarded" by domainers like us and the likes of GD, Sedo, Huge Domains and the list goes on.

I know most everyone in this industry wish I would go away, but I promise that isn't going to happen. I'm an opportunist, and when i see the domain JobsJobsJobs.com fails to connect, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see where JobsJobsJobs.online is a decent alternative regardless of what anyone says. If Rob Monster said, "Richard can sell ice to the Eskimo's (and i can provide his quote) than I think I can sell JobsJobsJobs.online for at least a few thousand dollars to a plethora of "end users".

Finally, I love this game, and yes I refer to it as the "Name Game" much to the chagrin of the traditional domainer/hoarder


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 26, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> Finally, I know "end users" aren't looking for the domains I've bought, and it's up to me to look for buyers. Frank, if you sold holistic meds online, and HolisticMeds.com wasn't available to buy at any price, wouldn't you at least consider buying HolisticMeds.online?



The short answer...

As a business man - no
As a domainer - no

The answer to all your questions is no, I cannot be more clear, I would buy .ca for doing business in Canada and .com for doing business globally. It would not matter how much you tried to sell me the answer would still be no. If you look you can make a domain name for any business by adding a dictionary word. I would do that before EVER considering something like .online

Richard, you will get no partner because ANYONE can register these names, they have no value. There is another forum called DNForum.com, please register there and ask the same questions. It does not matter how many forums you join the answer is and shall continue to be no.

JobsJobsJobs.online is not even worth the $1 registration fee and if you said I could have it for free I would not take it. The same goes for most every phrase.online you are registering. The same goes for.anything you might think has value next. 

Remember that registering domains is only a talent if you sell them.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes, its fun to discover an arbitrage opportunity.  I really hope it works out for you.  I once found one and quietly milked it as long as I could.  I made boatloads of money by keeping it to myself.

Do I think this will end well for you?  No, not really.  But if you have any chance of it working well, quit talking about it and just go do it.  You don't need to convince any of us to jump on the bandwagon, just quietly go mine the biggest and best nuggets you can find before the hoarders get them.  And you're preaching to the wrong people here.  Use those skills to go find buyers, just realize you're not going to find them here.

I must also point out that I think you're failing to take into account the amount of effort required to make a sale, and when you do, it'll be a much smaller sale.  You're saying that the .COM is valued at 10x to 1000x their .online equivalent.  I think you'll find that the .online sales will be about 1/1000 the price of a .com.  Also realize that once a buyer has been convinced to ditch .COM or their ccTLD like .CA, then they might as well consider _any_ of the new TLDs.  That means there's a ton of competition to your .online, further keeping your potential sale prices low.  So you'll have to make up for small sales with volume, which means more work selling, and around and round you'll go like a hamster on a wheel, never really getting anywhere.

That's just my take on it. All that being said, I do wish you the best of luck

But please, lets get back to talking about .CA domains.  This forum was created specifically for .CA - not .anythingelse.

Maybe go buy yourself a nice .online domain for a forum and start your own.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> The short answer...
> 
> As a business man - no
> As a domainer - no
> ...



I get it Frank, your emphatic *NO* just made me register; 

Changeto.online
WhyChangeto.online
WhySwitchto.online

I just luv the fact that you're challenging me. Technically there is NO difference between Frank.com, Frank.ca and Frank.online. With regards to JobsJobsJobs, are you saying that you would prefer JobsJobsJobs.fail,  JobsJobsJobs.wang or JobsJobsJobs.jackass over JobsJobsJobs.online? While there are exceptions to every rule, i did see that JobsJobsJobs.ca was available so I bought it as a gift for you if you want it (my first .ca domain☺). On a side note, if you wanted to buy Jobs.com, Jobs.ca or Jobs.online, it's unlikely you could buy any of them unless you have a whole lot of money. That said, both .com and .ca lead to active websites, and .online leads to GD/Uniregistry, and it's for sale for God knows how much? However, you could buy Jobs.fail really cheap if you didn't want Jobs.online.

Regardless, the salesmen in me can come up with a lot of reasons why someone might want to own JobsJobsJobs.online, especially "if" they transact business "online". I don't know why it doesn't make sense to you, but it even makes sense to my wife, and not much ever makes sense to her....especially me


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 26, 2021)

Richard..

If I wanted jobs.ca and could not get it I would simply add another word like JobsPlus.ca

I would not consider the other extensions.

Why... because for every buyer you first have to convince them to go with a strange unknown extension and then like rlm said you can pick from hundreds of them, nobody will ever need the online unless it is dirt cheap.

I do not know what the block is there Richard, it has nothing to do with me trying to be nice or not. You asked me flat out would I consider and I replied absolutely not.  

That will not change

JobsJobsJobs is bad in any extension and horrible in .online

HorribleHorribleHorrible !!


----------



## aactive (Jan 26, 2021)

For the veterans here, this brings back memories of HaHa Joe.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 26, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Yes, its fun to discover an arbitrage opportunity.  I really hope it works out for you.  I once found one and quietly milked it as long as I could.  I made boatloads of money by keeping it to myself.
> 
> Do I think this will end well for you?  No, not really.  But if you have any chance of it working well, quit talking about it and just go do it.  You don't need to convince any of us to jump on the bandwagon, just quietly go mine the biggest and best nuggets you can find before the hoarders get them.  And you're preaching to the wrong people here.  Use those skills to go find buyers, just realize you're not going to find them here.
> 
> ...



RLM...please note that I liked your post, and I'm listening. I know that I'm speaking to he choir, but in so doing I get valuable feedback. It appears that you're able to argue every point I make, and in turn I feel that I can argue every point you make. Thus I really do own Catch22.online, although Stalemate.com or Stalemate.online may have been better. Now here's a little irony for you...i just registered Stalemate.online because it was available, and GD values Stalemate.com @ $9,201. Then when I click Stalemate.com to see if there's a website behind it, I discover it's for sale by; 

Leap of Faith Financial Services Inc.
34 Burnfield Avenue
Toronto, Ontario, Canada  M6G 1Y5
Phone: +416.588.0269 Fax: +416.588.5641

I think George Kirikos owns this company, and to add to the irony I registered Kirikos.online about a week ago to give to him if he would connect with me on Linkedin.....keep in mind I never do anything like that in "Bad Faith" although it's taken that way on occasion. 

Finally, while no one here consider's me to be a "Name Professional", I've been naming businesses all my life, long before the internet started in 1985. I really don't care to get an endorsement from the enemy. You might say it's the "hoarders" who are my enemy, but I make it my business to learn to love my enemies. 

Thanks again for your input, and btw I did just buy the domain JobsJobsJobs.ca and offered to give it to Frank, but since he hates the "JobsJobsJobs" name so much I'll transfer it to anyone who wants it. Oh, did I say, *I Love Canad*a   *INLOVE*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 26, 2021)

Name Guy said:
			
		

> I think George Kirikos owns this company, and to add to the irony I registered Kirikos.online about a week ago to give to him if he would connect with me on Linkedin



Ok so let us put this subject to bed.
I know George and he is a member here [notify]GeorgeK[/notify]

Let's see if he will accept your Kirikos.online for free.

Maybe it will finally convince you when you cannot even give it away for free.


----------



## GeorgeK__ (Jan 26, 2021)

Not sure why I got dragged into this thread, but of course Kirikos.online is worthless. It's actually *less than* worthless -- it's a liability, not an asset or something with even zero value.

Registering it to try to get my attention to connect on LinkedIn is not an appropriate strategy, and was unsuccessful (I rejected his connection request).


----------



## GeorgeK__ (Jan 26, 2021)

There used to be a new gTLDs forum on gtld.link. The fact that it disappeared says a lot.


----------



## Name Guy (Jan 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Ok so let us put this subject to bed.
> I know George and he is a member here @GeorgeK
> 
> Let's see if he will accept your Kirikos.online for free.
> ...



You sure assume an awful lot....i no more care to sell or profit from having bought the domains Kirikos.online or JobsJobsJobs.ca than the man and the moon. Why else would I have said since you hate the "JobsJobsJobs" or "Jobs" name connected with any  extension other than  .com or .ca, I'd give it to anyone else in Canada if they want it?

The last thing I'll share with you, when I first came to this industry most everyone on another message board said the "renewals" will eat you alive, sort of like the comments you made to me about renewals of .online will eat me alive????? Frank, last I checked I don't need to renew any domain that I buy, and another registrar said to me "if" you're able to successfully sell our domains, you won't have to pay us a renewal fee at all. You see everything is negotiable, and if you negotiate in good faith anything is possible.

Say hello to George for me, and tell him if he wants to learn something new to read an old book


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 26, 2021)

I am going to close these topics now Richard, they really do not belong on a .ca forum.

Try dnforum.com if you want another opinion

That would be the place to have this conversation but be prepared for more of the same.


----------

